# Zolton /Update to June thread.



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

In June I posted he somehow made it to 2 years old and thought I had probably jinxed myself.


I did.


Since then he has had a run in with a Yellow jacket nest / several hundred stings and another trip to the emergency vet.


Then 2 weeks ago he was rough housing with my son when I hear a high pitched scream/ I am hurt. I run to the living room and he is standing on three legs. His right rear is leg is not bearing weight.


A call to the emergency vet and we are on our way.


Pain shot/ x-rays. He has dislocated his hip. The vet that night was a petite young lady and she tried to pop it back in but did not have the strength to pull it into position ( his leg muscles are HUGE).


we left him over night and the surgeon was in the next morning. With a little more strength they were able to "pop" it back in. They applied an Ehmers sling.


We just past the 2 week mark since dislocation.. He has been back to the vet 6 more times 2 emergency 2 urgent and 2 rechecks.


Yesterday the had to take the sling off as it was coming loose and his skin was very irritated. We had bought a sling from dogleggs to replace the tape that had been in use. It did not fit real well as his chest is very large and his stomach pretty small. But we thought we would try.


Last night he was very uncomfortable / pain so we took the sling off which brought immediate relief..


The recommend time for the ehmers sling is 2 weeks so we made that but had hoped to wait 3 weeks being as how active he is. We tried but it did not work out.


So at 2 weeks the sling is off/ his hip has not popped out/ He is not in pain/ Not putting any weight on it yet.
Going to talk with the vet today to see what to do for rehab.


Thinking about CBD oil/pot to mellow him out a little . Going to talk to vet


They gave him Codeine pills for pain but we only used one. I am going to resell them and make back my $ to pay the vet 


We had been approved to adopt a young weimeraner and were supposed to meet him but with the recent injury we had to pass. One Vizsla is plenty!


We love this guy but he is truly a handful.


I think I will set up a go-fund -me- page. (not really)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Zolton, you are a busy boy. 

I hope you have insurance, or a side job to keep up with his vet bills.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yikes, sounds like a lot of pain... hope he will get better and all the investment pays off via having a happy and healthy pup.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope he is on the mend and feels better soon. May want to look into pet insurance.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

You and HE have had your share.... 
This boy deserves some peace and painless lifetime....
WoW.... NET... PLEASE do NOT ask yourself what next!!!

I pray, we all pray your black cloud moves on!!!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

He is doing well. Starting to put some weight on his injured leg.


2-3 weeks more and we will start to relax a little. and begin off leash.


It sounds like the stronger his muscles are the less likely it is to pop out again. It is amazing to see how much muscle mass he lost in 2 weeks. His left leg looks like a body builder/ his right not nearly as much.. We will slowly work on it.


He is THE favorite at the emergency vet. He comes in all wiggle butt and Velcro's all the technician and vets. They love him.


It is really hard keeping him slowed down.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

InTheNet said:


> ...
> It is really hard keeping him slowed down.



But it is vitally important that you do so & don't cut his recovery short. There was a tragic story here years ago. Gibson the V hurt a leg joint and was allowed to run free before his full recovery. That caused more damage that led to the use of pain killers which destroyed his liver and killed him. It was, and is, a haunting story.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bob that is such a valuable advice. How many times has it happened to me that i gave in to the `i am already doing fine demand` when in reality it was just half way thru, as i then painfully learned afterwards.... sounds so simple but it is so easy to give in to the toy thrown into your lap or the crazy running around in the backyard at potty break etc..


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

One week without the sling! So far all is good.
He is putting a little more weight on the injured leg. Then this morning when I let him out of his kennel he jumped on the bed instead of using the stair. I about died. But all is good.


Another week and my confidence will be pretty high. He has a recheck the end of the week, Then hopefully in a couple more weeks we can start to work on strengthening.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Final update (I hope)
It has been 5 weeks today since the dislocation.
Yesterday my wife was walking in in our field on a leash, when a Sand hill crane landed making lots of noise.
Zoltan was off like a shot and ripped the leash out of my wife's hand. 
He hit top speed and the crane took off.
Zoltan Came back happy as can be. , no limping.


This was again about a week earlier than what we had planned , but all appears to be well with his hip.


It has been a long 5 weeks trying to keep him from reinjuring his hip.


No long walk/runs for a while yet as his one leg is noticeably less muscular than the other


Long term looks good !


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Oh, tough story to hear with repeated dislocations. Although I haven’t had a dog with that (one came close but it popped back in) I’m pretty sure I’d buy a cheap plastic backyard swimming pool deep enough so he has to swim and try to limit him to swimming and keep him non weight bearing while he rebuilds the muscles. 

Works in many cases with horses and people; I’ve got family member who’s radiologist and they recommend water exercise for all kinds of things also. If he’s like my Vizsla he might not like to swim much but if you can get him doing some decent exercise in there for several weeks it *might* save some vet bills. Anything’s better than repeated dislocations.

** update..just read he’s doing fine, maybe save the aqua-therapy idea for if it ever (hopefully not) happens again! Good Luck!!


----------

